# Support the sportsmen a SCORE act



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Here's a link to an already written letter. This funding would be a great help to wildlife and sportsmen:

https://secure3.convio.net/trcp/sit...73.app324a?cmd=display&page=UserAction&id=475


----------

